# Evolve DNA 40



## VandaL (27/2/15)

Anyone have stock of an Authentic DNA 40 chip with the smaller screen on it. I would like to mod a vaporflask clone with one  

From what I understand the larger screen units have the same issue so, curious if ALL DNA 40's are inherently going to break or its just a few that are faulty?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KieranD (27/2/15)

From what I have seen the issues have pretty been isolated to a few units. 
I am getting a few V4 DNA40s in soon  Will get you the smaller screen for it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (27/2/15)

From my understanding that there were a few in a batch that ran that gave major issues and had to be replaced. Also the DNA 40 has issues with major climate and temperature changes (some not working good in extreme hot or cold conditions) Evolve have said that they have implemented a few changed in the new batches to help improve the reliability of the boards. If you going to get one the key is to ensure that it was recently produced so you know yours wont have any teething problems. Also the screen size has nothing to do with it only that the bigger screens are connected to new boards that were checked and fixed before production.


----------



## VandaL (27/2/15)

Ah cool, I want the latest version of the board but the worry for me is the screen size, if it's the same size as the current 30watt screen on this clone then its a small matter of solder and screws to upgrade ;P


----------



## Paulie (27/2/15)

VandaL said:


> Ah cool, I want the latest board version of the board but the worry for me is the screen size, if it's the same size as the current 30watt screen on this clone then its a small matter of solder and screws to upgrade ;P




You get both options but there shop only shows the small screen option hmm

http://www.evolvapor.com/shop.php

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bender (27/2/15)

www.stealthvape.co.uk

They have both options as well


----------



## Yiannaki (2/3/15)

VandaL said:


> Anyone have stock of an Authentic DNA 40 chip with the smaller screen on it. I would like to mod a vaporflask clone with one
> 
> From what I understand the larger screen units have the same issue so, curious if ALL DNA 40's are inherently going to break or its just a few that are faulty?


Sounds like an awesome project. Hope you get hold of a DNA 40 chip soon. And when you do, keep us posted on your progress.


----------

